# Could this be an ectopic?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

If I have my period it isn't an ectopic, right? help!
I have appointments finally to be looked at for this- so this is not my only source. But I am wondering if anyone knows:

I have been having continuous pain-discomfort ( more discomfort than pain) in my right ovary and I am 4 days into my period.
I felt myself ovulate this month and then 2 days later had small cramping on the right side.
At 7-8 DPO I had crampng for like 3 hours which I thought was implantation. It didn't hurt but was very noticable.
Anyway- I ended up getting bfns and got my period on time - so it couldn't be Ectopic, right?
But I have felt this annoying discomfort combined with this gassiness since then- like this constant pain and discomfort in the ovary area.

It doesn't hurt when I push on it or when I have sex but I cannot stop feeling it- like something feels stuck in there?!

HELP PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Vaginal bleeding and gassiness, plus the pain are all signs of ectopic pregnancy. Call a doctor immediately. There's a chance it might just be an ovarian cyst, but given that you're bleeding, I would absolutely call a doctor and make sure it's not ectopic.

ETA: but you should be getting positive test results, I believe, so there's a good chance it's NOT ectopic. Still, better safe than sorry.

From this site:

Quote:

What are the symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy?
Although you may experience typical signs and symptoms of pregnancy, the following symptoms may be used to help recognize a potential ectopic pregnancy:

Sharp or stabbing pain that may come and go and vary in intensity. The pain may be in the pelvis, abdomen or even the shoulder and neck (due to blood from a ruptured ectopic pregnancy gathering up under the diaphragm).
Vaginal bleeding, heavier or lighter than your normal period
Gastrointestinal symptoms
Weakness, dizziness, or fainting
It is important for you to seek emergency care if you are experiencing sharp pain or have bleeding.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

BFN.
Ugh this is scary.
I will call the doc tomorrow to check.

But what is the difference between "vaginal bleeding" and regular menstruation?
If it is this early what can they do?
Why would an ectopic be bfp though?
HOw do they diagnose?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't have any pregnancy signs- just my normal period plus this annoying feeling of something stuck in my right ovary area plus gassy burps associated with it. I am 19 DPO and this has been going on for 2 weeks. This sux.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
BFN.
Ugh this is scary.
I will call the doc tomorrow to check.

But what is the difference between "vaginal bleeding" and regular menstruation?
If it is this early what can they do?
Why would an ectopic be bfp though?
HOw do they diagnose?

Katie, do you think perhaps you are reading too much into it? I know if you are like me you can take normal discomforts and blow them into something else entirely. I would think that if it is BFN perhaps it is just normal menstrual pains and since you haven't really been TTC you never really put much thought into normal period cramping/gasiness etc.







Good luck mama.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

It is really not normal- I have been having this pain-discomfort on my right side since 2 DPO and especially at 7-8 DPo.
Now I am 4 days into my period and it is as strong as ever. It is scaring me a lot. But I tested negative- maybe I should test again?
It feels like something is stuck? in there? ugh.
I am going to the doc tomorrow I hope they can see me.
I thought it would go away with my period but it isn't at all.
Yech.
I haven't tested in a few days btw maybe I will now.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I just had an ectopic in April. I was was on clomid so it was important to get a neg preg test before starting the new round. So I took a test, BFN next day bleeding started bled for normal 4-5 days, thought okay period. Took clomid days 5-9, on day 9 started bleeding and cramping pretty bad. Took a test and BFP. Had subsequent BFP with blood work and betas. They did an ultrasound and saw something, but were not sure what it was. waited another week and there it was in the tube. THe only time I had bleeding and discomfort was bleeding right after sex, and discomfort when I turned sharp or got up really fast. MY OBG/YN was very supprised I was not in horrible pain. The preg tests would most likely be positive because you are producing a baby and placenta, which would cause a test to be positive. Hope this helps some. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
BFN.
Ugh this is scary.
I will call the doc tomorrow to check.

But what is the difference between "vaginal bleeding" and regular menstruation?
If it is this early what can they do?
Why would an ectopic be bfp though?
HOw do they diagnose?

Go check out the link I posted above. Here's a section from it that can hopefully answer some of your questions. I would definitely see a doctor if it were me, just to be safe. Hopefully it's nothing more than an ovarian cyst that will fade away in its own.







But it's far better to be safe than sorry when it comes to this -- ectopic pregnancies can be very serious. I am not trying to scare you at all, but I really am glad you're calling the doctor, just to rule it out.









Quote:

How is an ectopic pregnancy diagnosed?
Ectopic pregnancies are diagnosed by your physician, who will probably first perform a pelvic exam to locate pain, tenderness or a mass in the abdomen. Your physician will also use an ultrasound to determine whether the uterus contains a developing fetus.

The measurement of hCG levels is also important. An hCG level that is lower than what would be expected is one reason to suspect an ectopic pregnancy. Low levels of progesterone may also indicate that a pregnancy is abnormal.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks everyone.
Ugh. I am now having scheduling conflicts as I wanted to go to the docs today but I am scheduled to go ot of town for the next 3 days. I am trying to decide how crucial it is.
this morning- it hurts less. It is weird. I am also on day 5 of af and still bleeding heavyish.
But it does NOT hurt at all with sex or when I push on it. So if it were a cyst wouldn't it? I am ruling out ectopic, thank goddess, more and more as Ido not have any pg symptoms.
Who Knows.
Thanks for the responses. I'll let the board know once I figure this out.
Maybe it is an emotional thing manifested into physical? We have just finished our 7th cycle ttc our first baby with no go and maybe I am feeling frustrated w- my "reproductive" system?!!
Okay- message to self- My body is in perfect harmony with God and our baby will come when it is just the right time. I am safe.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Do another hpt one that is a good brand like answer early and see if it shows a + if it dosnt then I would say you have a cyst on your ovary. I would go in for bw though to check beta numbers to be on the safe side. Ectopic not something you want to mess with.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

What is the deal with cysts, then? What are the symptoms and what is the cure?
Thanks


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Depends on the cause of the cyst. Most dont need treatment at all and go away on their own while others do need treatment.

If it is a corpus luteum cyst time is all it will take for it to go away. Those can get quiet large and be very painful or they may be just slightly irritating.

It is impossible to say without u/s what type you may be dealing with.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I am HAPPY because I am seeing my great Chinese doctor this afternoon and then tomorrow I am seeing the gynocologist for a sonogram and check up.
I am glad to be getting this addressed.


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

I STRONGLY suggest going to the doc asap and ruling out the ectopic. I am a healthy 31 yr old with 2 kids and just had surgery last week for an ectopic pregnancy. I am still in shock and a mess over it. I had pain that came and went and I had what I thought was my period too. No pregnancy symptoms, but when I went to the doc for an ultrsound I was 6 weeks along. I am devastated over my loss and thankful I still have my life. I would not want anyone to go through what I've just been through.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantads* 
I STRONGLY suggest going to the doc asap and ruling out the ectopic. I am a healthy 31 yr old with 2 kids and just had surgery last week for an ectopic pregnancy. I am still in shock and a mess over it. I had pain that came and went and I had what I thought was my period too. No pregnancy symptoms, but when I went to the doc for an ultrsound I was 6 weeks along. I am devastated over my loss and thankful I still have my life. I would not want anyone to go through what I've just been through.

Jeez that sounds awful. Did your "period" come right on time? I definately have something. I saw the chinese doc today and he said a cyst and he said even if it were ectopic pg hopefully the treatment he put me on will make it resorb into the tissue. He said if don't feel better in 3 days get the ultrasound.
hmm. ( strangely he said it is a mass outside the uterus- and for his diagnosis if it is an ectopic or a cyst it comes up the same and is treated the same)
I have a call into the gynocologist now and am wondering if I should go in for the ultrasound tomorrow anyway? w- the chinese docs treatmnet I will be cleansing out all day. Ugh. this whole thing sux.

I think I have a pg test somewhere. If it were ectopic it would be pos?I stopped checking as soon as I got my period but I think I'll go try to find the pg test now- I have NO IDEA where they are.
Chinese doc (very reputable guy btw) said if I go in too soon they will see the mass and it might be better for me if I treat it first.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Well the gynocologist never called back.
Okay- So I may try this treatment for 3 days and then get an ultrasound.
Or do you guys think I should just get the ultrasound enyway tomorrow ( in the midst of my cleanse) to rule out ectopic?!
I guess I could . . .


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I would test again, but even then it's no guarantee, I think.

If it were me, I'd definitely get the u/s as soon as possible. Especially since you're wanting to conceive, the longer an ectopic is there, the more damage it can do to your tubes, I think.

Just to be safe, I'd go ahead and go in tomorrow.

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. Hopefully it will turn out to just be a cyst (which I used to have issues with -- sometimes they were very painful, even -- but they always went away).


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks *nighten*.

So IA m wondering- what is the treatment for an early Ectopic like? What are the effects, long and short- how does it feel, what does it do? THX

I may post that as a seperate thread too cause it feels important to get an answer.


----------

